# diner lighting



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

turnin one of my extra passenger cars into a diner can anybody recomend a l e d that isnt too bright ? oh yeah and what resistor to use I am doing this on a HO scale layout and have never used l e d s before thanks scott


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

apoc444 said:


> turnin one of my extra passenger cars into a diner can anybody recomend a l e d that isnt too bright ? oh yeah and what resistor to use I am doing this on a HO scale layout and have never used l e d s before thanks scott


You need a warm white strip light. Most of teem are rated at 12 Volts so they wouldn't need a resistor. Many different kinds on the bay.

K


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

thanks I'll take a look


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Do not mean to hijack this thread but have a similar question, my Bachman passenger car has a single bulb, not very bright and flickers as the car runs down the track, would these light strips work better such as without the flickering? Thanks in advance for any help...

Airshot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What scale? You have N-scale in your profile, I'd think these light strips would be a tight fit!


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I was under the assumption that they were availiable in N scale as well as HO. When I look in the N scale items on feebay they frequently pop up so I made the assumption that they were N scale, guess I should read more closely. Any other suggestions for a more constant lighting would be appreciated.

Airshot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For N-scale, I'd probably find some really small SMT LED's and glue them to a small board to stick in the ceiling. For power, I'd use a small bridge rectifier, capacitor, and a resistor for current limiting. The trick is hiding those components in an N-scale car.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

The space is there, the real problem is my fat fumbly fingers getting into that space. Not being any sort of electrical wiz I am not sure what to look for. Even thought of tiny lights with a watch battery for power. I have some ideas but have no idea where to find or even if these items are availiable. Thanks for the replys.

Airshot


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You have stumbled on the reason I do O-gauge stuff.  I can get my fingers in there, and the parts I can buy cheap fit fine.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Airshot

Is N DC? If so, you don't need the bridge rectifier. Check out 1.8mm LEDs on E Bay. I like yellow LEDs as they give off a warm light. Warm white are also available. They look nice too.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Wrong Dave, when the track polarity reverses, the lights go out. That's what the bridge is there for.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Wrong Dave, when the track polarity reverses, the lights go out. That's what the bridge is there for.


Add a capacitor and the flickering goes away

K


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

ktcards said:


> Add a capacitor and the flickering goes away
> 
> K


Uhh... Did you read the prior posts?



> For power, I'd use a small bridge rectifier, *capacitor*, and a resistor for current limiting.


----------

